# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Huế tự túc?

## Junsu

Cuối tuần nhóm mình có 4 người đang dự định đi du lịch Huế. Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Huế tự túc* chia sẻ với bọn mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Huế tự túc*:

*- Về đi lại:*

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

Tùy vào túi tiền và thời gian của chuyến đi, bạn có thể đến Huế bằng xe khách, tàu lửa hay máy bay. Cách tốt nhất là bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ tại các bến xe, ga tàu hay đại lý vé máy bay của nơi xuất phát.

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân

Như quy tắc thông thường của chuyến phượt, nếu quãng đường trên 300km, bạn nên di chuyển bằng phương tiện công cộng để khỏi mệt và an toàn, đến nơi thuê xe máy hay taxi.

Có 4 cách để bạn di chuyển giữa các danh lam thắng cảnh ở Huế là xe máy (dành cho các bạn trẻ, ít người), taxi (dành cho gia đình), thuê xe con hay xích lô.

Buổi tối bạn có thể mua vé đi nghe ca trù trên sông Hương, rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với việc cả đoàn bạn định thuê riêng một thuyền (60.000 đồng/vé).

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Khu vực trung tâm Huế gồm các tuyến Lê Duẩn, Hùng Vương, Hà Nội… Các bạn nên căn cứ vào đó hay lịch trình của mình để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển. Lưu ý nên đặt phòng trước khi đến.

Một số khách sạn có mức giá ổn với dân du lịch bụi là khách sạn Citadel (Cố Đô), Đại Quang, Đăng Quang, Đông Dương, Đồng Lợi.

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Những điểm tham quan luôn được nhắc đến đầu tiên của Huế là các lăng tẩm. Từ những lăng lớn như Lăng Khải Định (Ứng Lăng); Lăng Gia Long (Thiên Thọ Lăng); Lăng Dục Ðức; Lăng Tự Ðức (Khiêm Lăng); Lăng Thiệu Trị (Xương Lăng); Lăng Minh Mạng; Lăng Đồng Khánh; Kinh thành Huế (Cửu vị thần công), kinh thánh Huế đến nhỏ như điện Hòn Chén... Điểm nhấn của các lăng là đều tọa lạc ở những vị trí đẹp, hùng vĩ và thơ mộng với núi, sông, hòa hợp giữa công trình chính và phụ. Bên cạnh đó, các yếu tố như kiến trúc, điêu khắc, hội họa hay những truyền thuyết, huyền thoại của mỗi lăng cũng thu hút không kém.

Lưu ý là các lăng tẩm nằm khá xa nhau nên nếu đi nhóm đông người hay gia đình, nên thuê taxi hay xe ô tô lái đi để tiết kiệm và chống nắng. Khi tham quan nên mua sách hướng dẫn, sau đó đọc qua trước khi vào các lăng để cảm nhận hết vẻ đẹp cũng như không bỏ lỡ những chi tiết, kiến trúc thú vị. Bạn sẽ phải di chuyển nhiều ở mỗi lăng, vì thế nên trang bị các dụng cụ chống nắng, mang giày, dép bệt.

Rừng quốc gia Bạch Mã quanh năm mây phủ và Lăng Cô tuyệt đẹp với cát trắng, biển xanh là hai địa danh nên khám phá tiếp theo tại Huế. Một mách nhỏ cho những bạn thích khám phá là trên đường đi Bạch Mã, Lăng Cô có hai địa điểm khá đẹp, dân địa phương hay đến chơi là Vũng Voi (có thác nước) và biển Cảnh Vân (cảnh quan hình vòng cung như biển Quy Nhơn hay bãi Cát Cò ở Cát Bà). Và hải sản ở Vân Cảnh rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với ở Lăng Cô.

Cụm du lịch thứ 3 khi đến đất kinh kỳ là các ngôi chùa Từ Hiếu, chùa Từ Ðàm, chùa Diệu Đế…, nổi bật nhất là chùa Thiên Mụ, một trong những kiến trúc tôn giáo cổ nhất, đẹp nhất và nổi tiếng nhất ở Huế.

Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể tận hưởng hàng loạt các thú vui khác ở Huế như ngồi trên thuyền ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn; du thuyền trên sông Hương; ngắm phá Tam Giang; thả mình ở đồi thông Thiên An; tắm suối lưu huỳnh ở Tân An, nghỉ dưỡng ở suối khoáng nóng Thanh Tân; tham quan các làng nghề; mua sắm ở chợ Đông Ba. Hay nếu có thời gian, bạn có thể tạt ngang vào cácdi tích lịch sử như trường Quốc học Huế, cầu ngói Thanh Toàn, Văn Miếu, Hổ Quyền, đồi Vọng Cảnh, nhà thờ Chính tòa Phú Cam... (xem thêm: Ký sự: Về với Huế thương)

*- Về đặc sản:*

Những món bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến Huế là cơm hến, bún bò, các loại bánh (nậm, lọc…), bánh khoái, nem, chả, tôm chua, mè xững, hạt sen, bánh phu thê, bánh ít đen, các loại bánh hột sen, đậu xanh, bánh trái cây… Lưu ý, các món ăn ở Huế khá cay, nếu xác định không ăn được, bạn nên mang thức ăn theo.

*- Địa chỉ ăn bỏ túi khi đến Huế*

Chè Hẻm ở đường Hùng Vương. Bún bò Huế ở đường Lý Thường Kiệt. Bún hến, chè bắp thôn Vĩ Dạ. Bánh nậm lọc thì ăn ở Cung An Định, hoặc quán Bà Đỏ ở đường Chi Lăng. Nem lụi, bánh ướt thịt nướng ở quán Âm Phủ đường Nguyễn Thái Học.

*Lưu ý:* Bạn có thể đến Huế vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm, nhưng nếu thích ngắm hoàng hôn trên sông thì nên đến vào mùa hè, thích dạo chơi thì tránh từ tháng 10 – 12 (thời điểm mưa nhiều).



Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào *du lịch Huế* - *du lich Hue*

Chúc các bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## dulichdaydo

Đã hai lần đến với Huế trong những cảm xúc khác nhau. Nhưng có một cảm xúc duy nhất không thay đổi đó là sự tĩnh lặng và trầm mặc của Huế. Chắc nhiều người đã từng đến Huế cũng có cảm nhận giống như tôi. Những con đường 2 hàng cây luôn thiếu vắng người qua lại, cuộc sống tại Huế luôn chậm chạp và bồng bềnh trôi như những chiếc lá trên Sông Hương vậy. Buồn là vậy, sao ta vẫn đến Huế? Huế hấp dẫn ta bởi những cung điện, đền đài đã uốm mầu rêu xanh, những câu chuyện lịch sử nhắc ta về cội nguồn, về sự đấu tranh của cả dân tộc. Để cảm nhận những điều tự nhiên nhất của Huế, tôi khuyên bạn nên tự đi, tự tìm hiểu bằng một chuyến Du Lịch Bụi Huế

Những điểm thăm quan tại Huế

Huế là một kinh đô cuối cùng của triều đại phong kiến Việt nam. Với chính lý do đó Huế đã giữ lại cho mình rất, rất rất nhiều những cung điện đền đài cổ kính. Vì vậy đa số các điểm thăm quan chính ở Huế là cung điện, lăng tẩm, các Vương Phủ v.v.v.

Thành Nội Huế rất rộng, bạn sẽ mất 1 buổi sáng hoặc chiều cho điểm thăm quan này. Kế đó là Chùa Thiên Mụ, Đồi Vọng Cảnh, Chợ Đông Ba. Các lăng tẩm chính bạn phải đi đó là : Lăng Khải Định, Lăng Minh Mạng, Lăng Tự Đức, các lăng còn lại bạn có thể sắp xếp thời gian đi cho phù hợp. Nếu có thời gian bạn có thể đi xa tới các điểm như : Phá Tam Giang, các Vương Phủ và Nhà Vườn tại Huế. Và một cách dễ nhất để tìm hiểu và khám phá Huế đó là 1 tấm Bản đồ du lịch Huế, bạn nên mua 1 bản đồ du lịch tại Bưu Điện ho

Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể đi tầu hỏa với 13 tiếng ngồi tầu (19h – 8h sáng, SE1), hoặc xe khách chạy tuyến Bắc Nam, như Hoàng Long, Open bus của The Sinh Tourist, Thành Hưng. Thời tiết của Huế nói chung là đẹp quanh năm, tuy nhiên bạn nên tránh đi vào mùa mưa (tháng 8 đến tháng 10), sẽ rất buồn đấy. Kết hợp đi lại bạn nên làm một chuyến đi Đà Nẵng Hội An và Huế.

Dưới đây là một số gợi ý của mình về nhà nghỉ khách sạn tại Huế. Các khách sạn và nhà nghỉ rẻ chủ yếu tập trung ở phố Lê Lợi mạn gần Cầu Trường Tiền Huế. Các nhà nghỉ có giá từ 150k – 300k/ đêm tùy nhà nghỉ khách sạn, có nhà nghỉ có thể ở được 4 – 5 người / phòng.
    57 trần Thúc Nhẫn, Huế. 
    Khách sạn Phượng Hoàng I và II (phố Lê Lợi) giá vừa phải và Ok cho gia đình ở, đối diện khách sạn có mấy nhà nghỉ cũng Ok, giá hợp lý, có dịch vụ thuê xe.
    Khách sạn Bảo Minh- Huế:  nằm trong ngõ trên đường Lê Lợi, gần cầu Tràng Tiền. Mình vào Huế 2 lần đều ở ks này, giá cả phải chăng, sạch sẽ. Bạn có thể thuê xe luôn ở khách sạn (thuê xe của nhân viên lễ tân, hoặc nhờ lễ tân thuê xe giúp)
Còn rất nhiều nhà nghỉ và khách sạn khác nữa cả phải chăng.

Phương tiện di chuyển tại Huế

Đi xe máy là cách phổ biến và dễ dàng nhất. Giá thuê xe từ 120k-200k/ngày, xăng tự đổ, việc thuê xe máy ở Huế khá dễ dàng và thuận tiện không khó như ở Hồ Chí Minh và Hà Nội. Cách thứ 2 là taxi hoặc xe ôm (tốn kém hơn). Nếu đi trong thành nội bạn nên đi Xích Lô để cảm nhận được sự bình lặng của Huế.
Một số nhà hàng và quán chay lớn tại Huế

1. Nhà hàng cơm chay Bồ Đề: 11 Lê Lợi, Huế
2. Quán chay Liên Hoa: 03 Lê Qúi Đôn, Huế -> mình rất thích quán này, đồ ăn chay đa dạng và rất ngon.
3. Quán chay Tịnh Tâm: 12 Chu Văn An, Huế
4. Phố chay ở đường Hàn Thuyên, Huế
5. Cơm hến, bún hến: có thể tìm ăn ở quán chị Tẹo đường Phạm Hồng Thái, ở số 2 Trương Ðịnh hay xuôi về Cồn Hến. Ðây là một đặc sản của người nghèo, có nhiều gia vị và đặc biệt là rất cay. Cả con đường đó tòan bán cơm, bún hến (món này rất cay, nếu ai k ăn được ớt thì nhớ kêu họ ko bỏ ớt)
6. Bánh canh Mụ Đợi, đường Đào Duy Anh
7. Bún thịt nướng, bánh cuốn thịt heo: Huyền Anh 207 Kim Long 525.655
8. Chè Sao ở đường phan chu trinh
9. Bún bò Huế : O Bê ở 11B Lý Thường Kiệt 826.460
10. Bánh khoái: Lạc Thiện số 6 Ðinh Tiên Hoàng, Lạc Thạnh số 10 Ðinh Tiên Hoàng 524.328
11. Bánh bèo nậm lọc: bà Ðỏ số 2 Nguyễn Bình Khiêm; hoặc ở Cung An Định
12. Bánh bèo bà Cư 47 Nguyễn Huệ 832.895
13. Bánh bèo nậm lọc bà Ðỏ 9 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm 527203
12. Nhà hàng Không Gian Xưa Địa chỉ: 205 Điện Biên Phủ – TP Huế -Số ĐT: (084) 0543.886788

Với sự ra đời của các trang web đặt phòng trực tuyến, việc đặt dịch vụ lưu trú cho một chuyến đi chưa bao giờ dễ dàng và tiện lợi đến thế. Thông thường giá bán trên các website đặt phòng trực tuyến sẽ rẻ hơn so với giá bán trực tiếp tại khách sạn. Tuy nhiên bạn nên chọn các website có uy tín để tránh tình trạng mất tiền nhưng lại không có phòng.
Gia đình mình hay di du lich tự túc nên thường đặt phòng trước qua hình thức booking online tại website Tour du lịch, đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến  vừa nhanh chóng , vừa tiết kiệm , uy tín và đặt biệt là luôn có phòng vào mùa cao điểm.
Bạn cũng thử liên hệ 01 lần để booking online nhé : 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp.HCM, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (+84 - 8) 3914 1414 (Ext : 360)  ||| Fax: (+84 - 8) 3914 1363
Ms. Bông 0974 938 466
Chat: fiditour.khachsanonline4 / fiditour.touronline4
Website : Cong ty du lich Fiditour, tour du lich, du lich Viet Nam, khu du lich  // Tour du lịch, đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến
Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi vui vẻ
Với sự ra đời của các trang web đặt phòng trực tuyến, việc đặt dịch vụ lưu trú cho một chuyến đi chưa bao giờ dễ dàng và tiện lợi đến thế. Thông thường giá bán trên các website đặt phòng trực tuyến sẽ rẻ hơn so với giá bán trực tiếp tại khách sạn. Tuy nhiên bạn nên chọn các website có uy tín để tránh tình trạng mất tiền nhưng lại không có phòng.
Gia đình mình hay di du lich tự túc nên thường đặt phòng trước qua hình thức booking online tại website Tour du lịch, đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến  vừa nhanh chóng , vừa tiết kiệm , uy tín và đặt biệt là luôn có phòng vào mùa cao điểm.
Bạn cũng thử liên hệ 01 lần để booking online nhé : 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp.HCM, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (+84 - 8) 3914 1414 (Ext : 360)  ||| Fax: (+84 - 8) 3914 1363
Ms. Bông 0974 938 466
Chat: fiditour.khachsanonline4 / fiditour.touronline4
Website : Cong ty du lich Fiditour, tour du lich, du lich Viet Nam, khu du lich  // Tour du lịch, đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến
Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi vui vẻ

----------

